# Basement Bathroom Rough In



## snowwhite49 (May 18, 2008)

Over the last year I've been finishing off my basement and I've reached the part of the bathroom rough in. I don't plan to finish the bathroom right away but need to frame around it so I can finish the rest of the basement...so I do need to identify the parts and figure out where everything will go.

I've diligently read all related posts but I'm still not 100% sure as to what it all is (I'm a worrier). I'm assuming the large pipe in the floor is the toilet drain and the capped piece about 18 inches off the floor is the drain for a vanity with associated venting. The white pipe to the far left surrounds 2 inch or so PVC and so I'm guessing this is for shower/bathtub...yes? My main question is about the second pipe that runs up from the floor and joins into the T off the vent going to the vanity drain...would this second pipe vent the shower drain or the toilet? Mostly I want to be sure about the pipes in the floor so that I frame the bathroom door in the correct place...

Can you help? 

Thanks
Mallory


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Mallory:

You seem to have this figured out quite well.. The pipe coming out of the ground that joins the vanity drain vent is a vent for the shower. The vanity vent acts as a *WET VENT* for the toilet as well as being a vent for the vanity. Only thing important here is to keep the vent pipe 2" all the way until it connects into another 2" vent in basement(future vent), or upstairs at least six inches higher than other fixtures, or in the attic, or until you penetrate the roof with it.

Looking at the toilet pipe I see there is no voided space around the pipe, so you will most likely need to plan on using a 3" *TWIST AND SET closet flange* (see picture....needs to be installed after the tile is set so flange sits on TOP of the tile).

The 2" drain sounds like it is intended to be a shower drain....but that will depend on the ROUGH IN NUMBERS....i.e., will depend on relation ship between the drain and the surrounding walls.

I would frame it all up and then let us know what the measurement is to the center of the drain pipe....both from back and side wall...ok?? Then we can tell you more here. Either way, unless that 2" pipe is dead on center of drain...looks to me like you may need to chip out some concrete around that pipe so you can attach fittings, etc....butget numbers to us first...we may know of a shower unit that slips right in place....

Or are you considering a tub there...?


Anyway, that's my thoughts on it for now....let me know if any more questions. I try to check in every day at least once...so let me know....good day


----------



## snowwhite49 (May 18, 2008)

*Thanks..*

Thanks for the reply...this helps. I think I mostly needed to know I was on the right track. Framing it all this week, probably won't get to doing tha actual bathroom for a while though...I'm getting a tankless water heater to free up some space in the basement (currently have big water tank right in the middle of the basement...) and after reading all the posts on this subject It seems I have some research to do. I'll be getting the heater installed though...not something I want to tackle mystelf.

Thaks again.

Regards

Mallory


----------

